# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Pen and Paper / Traditional Methods >  The Island of Delorsiff

## Sturch

Hi! This is my first hand drawn map and it's for the D&D campaign I've started running (also my first campaign).



The island is known as Delorsiff (dih-LORE-sif) and is a small island amidst some others known collectively as "The Bougher Isles" (BOW-ker, pronounced like Joker with a "b").

My style was heavily influenced by videos from JP Coovert on YouTube. I really liked his simple, clean, and somewhat cartoony style. I hope to keep developing my own unique style as I go, but I thought it was a good starting point!

The map was done on an A4 sheet of bristol board with markers. Going forward I hope to work on bigger sheets so I can add in more small details to keep the maps interesting to look at.  :Smile: 

Anyways, let me know what you guys think!

Sturch

----------


## Kisachik the Wanderer

Hi Sturch. 

I like the bold marker strokes. What kind of marker are you using? Most people seem to use fineliners. It's cool to see something different.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sturch

> Hi Sturch. 
> 
> I like the bold marker strokes. What kind of marker are you using? Most people seem to use fineliners. It's cool to see something different.


Hey! I was using a "Faber-Castell PITT Artist Pen 1.5" for the majority of it. It has a bullet nib on it. I used smaller fineliners for the detail work. Other little tricks I used were going over the coastline twice with the marker to really define the coastline, and I think that the map being done on an A4 sheet rather than an A3 sheet probably makes all of the lines look bolder and thicker too.  :Smile:

----------


## etrnlflame

So clean! Love it.

----------

